
“I blame myself”: Retirement remains out of reach for millions of Americans - howard941
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/i-blame-myself-retirement-remains-out-of-reach-for-millions-of-americans/
======
Forge36
He leveraged his retirement on a pension. I wouldn't say he's to blame: on
property it looks like a great benefit. Today, I've seen too many cases such
as Coomers where pensions dried up or an employee let go before hitting their
pension.

I'd say trust in an employer today to provide for you after retirement is not
a benefit of those working today.

~~~
rmason
But when he started that 29 year journey it was commonly accepted that the
pension would be there.

The problem simply stated is that after WW-2 with our competitors countries
destroyed we were in a bubble for 29 years. But no one realized we were in a
bubble, it was just assumed that's how it would always be.

I graduated from university in 1974 just as it hit. There have been peaks
since then but the overall trend has been down at least in the Midwest.

One of the reasons I became an entrepreneur was that I alone was responsible
for my success or failure not some outside force.

